# Universal Apollo Twin



## Baron Greuner (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone using the above? 

Are they good?


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 2, 2015)

It's a nice piece of kit but totally unnecessary for just hanging out here.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 2, 2015)

They are very good if you want to get into the UAD platform. Decent converters, decent drivers, decent mic pre and much better than decent mic pres with the Neve and API plugins


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 2, 2015)

It's a very good platform that does allot of things well. Be prepared to spend money on plugins, it addictive. And get as many cores as you can.

Good review here:
https://ask.audio/articles/review-universal-audio-apollo-twin


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 2, 2015)

rayinstirling said:


> It's a nice piece of kit but totally unnecessary for just hanging out here.





EastWest Lurker said:


> They are very good if you want to get into the UAD platform. Decent converters, decent drivers, decent mic pre and much better than decent mic pres with the Neve and API plugins





aesthete said:


> It's a very good platform that does allot of things. Be prepared to spend money on plugins, it addictive.
> 
> Good review here:
> https://ask.audio/articles/review-universal-audio-apollo-twin


What they said.


----------



## DHousden (Nov 2, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Anyone using the above?
> 
> Are they good?


Yup, needed a portable UAD solution so went for the Twin Duo. Very happy customer.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 2, 2015)

DSP is my preferred way to use a DAW.
I use a different system but my CPUs are barely used.
Instead of wasting cycles on Native FX I get synth and sample power.

DSP also allows real time parameter modulation. Such processing is hard on Native plugs, if it's even possible.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 2, 2015)

Very satisfied Twin Duo user here. Plugs are expensive, but there are decent cyclical sales throughout the year, and you usually get a handful with purchase.

-Jamie


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 3, 2015)

This is all good to know.

I just worked out that I can't get one right away because I haven't got the computer (iMac) as yet and if I get it now there's no way of testing it and therefore would be unable to return it under the 28 day rule if there was something wrong with it. So I will have to wait. But this is my choice. I also like the fact that you can just plug your guitar straight into it.

Ray, I think I'm going to have to get one because my current Ensemble is literally falling apart and a new Ensemble is nearly £2K.

The only other question is 'can you link these audio units to two sets of monitors at the same time?'


----------



## cc64 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Baron,

i bought it for my home setup and mainly to be able to plug in my guitar direct since for obvious reasons i can't use a Marshall in my house...

No latency! Fantastic!

Thing is, on my last project, i started writing and mixing at home, so i used the UA plugs. EMT 140 for reverb and Teletronix Compressors etc...These are so good that i had to finish the project working from home instead of my studio! Problem is i have a MacPRO 2010 at the studio and it's in no way compatible with Thunderbolt...So i can't use my Apollo there. Will eventually have to buy a UAD DSP box for the studio arrrgh $$$

Yes you can use 2 sets of speakers.

There are 2 line outs(LR) and 2 monitor outs(LR) The UA virtual console 2.0 is super well done so you can route anything, anywhere easily.

Best,

Claude


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> I just worked out that I can't get one right away because I haven't got the computer (iMac) as yet


http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ApolloTDusb


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 3, 2015)

Claude it's the TB that stops me also on the MacPro.

The other slightly cheaper option that was put up is the RME Babyface Pro which is USB 3 compatible and undoubtably a great unit, but the thing that draws me to the Apollo is the zero latency real time plug in benefits. I need to get addicted to plugins I feel.

On the 2 pairs of monitors issue thanks for that info. Validated earlier by a helpful guy at Andertons who explained that the line outs were more or less the same signal as monitor. However you need to set up something on the DAW etc apparently that enables you to switch from one pair to another whenever appropriate.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 3, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> Claude it's the TB that stops me also on the MacPro.
> 
> The other slightly cheaper option that was put up is the RME Babyface Pro which is USB 3 compatible and undoubtably a great unit, but the thing that draws me to the Apollo is the zero latency real time plug in benefits. I need to get addicted to plugins I feel.
> 
> On the 2 pairs of monitors issue thanks for that info. Validated earlier by a helpful guy at Andertons who explained that the line outs were more or less the same signal as monitor. However you need to set up something on the DAW etc apparently that enables you to switch from one pair to another whenever appropriate.


Universal Audio just released an Apollo that connects via USB 3.

Also, depending on your needs, you could connect one set of monitors via the front headphone jack, and then you could very easily switch between them using the headphone/monitor output controls on the unit itself without any software routing.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 3, 2015)

USB?
Coolness.
A consumer model for the masses.


----------

